# Intracompany transfer - being paid in USD



## Elspeth (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there,

I currently work for a UK co and am paid in GBP. My company is wholly owned by a US company which is applying for an L1 visa for me to move to the States for 2 years. 

My US boss has just said that I would be paid the same in the USD as I am paid in the UK. How do I make sure I don't loose out with the exchange rate? Imagine I'm paid £10 a month, what should I be paid in USD?

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the last while, the dollar has been around $1.50 to the pound, so I'd use that figure to convert your salary. On a transfer for a limited period of time, you may be looking at various expat benefits - including tax preparation, a car or car allowance of some sort, some housing support (or assistance in renting out your place back home while you are gone), and sometimes some form of salary protection against extreme exchange rate shifts - or not. Various companies do things differently.

Any and all such benefits are added to your salary for US tax purposes, so be sure you know what to expect. If nothing else, see if you can get the tax preparation services included in your package.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Elspeth said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I currently work for a UK co and am paid in GBP. My company is wholly owned by a US company which is applying for an L1 visa for me to move to the States for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Before you move over, the advantage is with you, whilst wfter you've arrived, the advantage is with them. Stuff written down makes a far better contract than stuff said. Negotiate from a position of strength.


----------



## Elspeth (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thank you!*



Fatbrit said:


> Before you move over, the advantage is with you, whilst wfter you've arrived, the advantage is with them. Stuff written down makes a far better contract than stuff said. Negotiate from a position of strength.


:clap2: Great advice. Just had a good discussion - glad I got stuff sorted before I came over. Thank you!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I'm guessing they'll make you an offer and that your US salary then won't be fluctuating with the exchange rate afterwards. So you'll have to hope for a strong pound when they first calculate your UK salary. However, the more important exchange rate is likely to the one in effect when you go back to the UK. Then you'll want a strong dollar so you can get more UKP for your money. The other alternative to periodically convert USD into UKP while you're in the US and exchange rates are favorable - and stash these UKP in your UK bank.

However, it's not just the exchange rate that you need to worry about. You'll need to consider the relative costs of living between where you live in the UK now and where you will be living in the US. For example, if you're earning 30,000 UKP in the north west of England, that's not going to equate to 45,000 USD in New York City, Boston, San Francisco or Washington, DC.


----------

